# ex irish nurse in uae.....how good it is?



## lilly white (Dec 14, 2012)

hi all
i work in ireland as a nurse......planning to move to some sunny world with little bit big vallet...would like to get some info about the nurse job and life in uae for an irish nurse....whats good and whats bad?

advice plsss...irish expats in uae.:clap2:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You found a cure to stop being Irish? You could be a millionaire!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Fortunately for you Gav there's an easy way to stop being Scottish, put your hand in your pocket and get the first round in!! 

For the OP, you don't type very "Irish" which begs two questions.
A. Where are you from originally? 
B. if the answer to A is Ireland do you have any more of what you were smoking?


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Fortunately for you Gav there's an easy way to stop being Scottish, put your hand in your pocket and get the first round in!!
> 
> For the OP, you don't type very "Irish" which begs two questions.
> A. Where are you from originally?
> B. if the answer to A is Ireland do you have any more of what you were smoking?


i lol'd, thank you sir :clap2:


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Fortunately for you Gav there's an easy way to stop being Scottish, put your hand in your pocket and get the first round in!!
> 
> For the OP, you don't type very "Irish" which begs two questions.
> A. Where are you from originally?
> B. if the answer to A is Ireland do you have any more of what you were smoking?


OP's from flag is India. I'm guessing he/she got qualified as a nurse in Ireland, hence is an "Irish" nurse


----------



## lilly white (Dec 14, 2012)

hai friends........just to clarify few points clear the air due to my posting....

i am from india and proud of that. living in ireland for past 8 yrs and holding an irish passport. just want to get some information regarding nursing practices followed in uae. and how its differnt from ireland. thts why i mention'irish nurse'.

dont waste your valued time......enjoy.......lol.


----------



## rosemary01 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi lily, I just seen your post. I know it is from 2012. I am from india too. Working in Northern Ireland from past 10 years. Planning to move to UAE. If you could advise----.
Thanks.
Rose


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rosemary01 said:


> Hi lily, I just seen your post. I know it is from 2012. I am from india too. Working in Northern Ireland from past 10 years. Planning to move to UAE. If you could advise----.
> Thanks.
> Rose


Hi,
I doubt that she will reply - as the last time she logged onto this forum was April 2013!
If you look at a members public profile (by clicking on their username) - you can see when they last logged in and posted on the forum.
Cheers
Steve


----------

